# Best road bikes under £450 plus tips



## Elliott W (2 Sep 2013)

I am new to cycling, only really been doing it properly for 3 weeks. After i was taken to herne hill velodrome by my uncle and introduced to the world of road cycling i became hooked. I loved to speed and excitement and the sense of exploration. However being 15 and having no income it was down to convincing my parents to get me a bike. Being told i had around £450 in the bank from birthdays and so forth i went on sites like this and others for ideas and reviews of bikes. After 3 weeks of searching i came to the conclusion that road bikes weren't cheap, new anyway. how i eventually decided a triban 3 was to be. Every review of this bike was positive and after reading the article cycling weekly posted about it i decided it was a must. But there were several other contenders that i would suggest others to buy or not to buy how tempting the price. 

For me there were three things to look for in a bike, from my experience. 
1) gearing- when i say gearing i don't necessarily mean the gear ratios (although that is something to look at as well) but instead the brands. 

For £450 you aren't going to get much above a *shimano 2300* and a *shimano sora groupset* (if lucky). But there will be cheaper bikes with generic components. i say play it safe, get either a shimano, microshift (newly emerging brand but from reviews it seems good) and FSA crankset. 

but dont hold back if a bike with a good sram or campagnalo groupset pops up used on ebay.

2) The bikes frame material. for me heres how it goes in terms of materials. 
the best material for a road bike is *titanium*, the second is *carbon,* the third is *aluminium*, The worst is *steel/ alloy*. 

for the price range of £450~ the best your going to get is aluminium to be honest, with a carbon seatpost, fork or handlebar or something along those lines if your lucky. 

The grade of aluminium is another factor. my triban three has a very light 6 grade aluminium frame but a bike like the carrera tdf has a 7 grade. they are both are aluminium but one frame is lighter than the other. 
3) Warranty- a pot hole is all it takes to leave you without a bike however expensive things can go wrong. Although a bike at this price range is probably going to be more durable than a full carbon bike with a carbon wheelset ( type in snapped carbon bikes into google some pictures make you cringe.) things can go wrong. So make sure you have a warranty. For example at halfords you when i enquired about the carrera tdf i was told i would have a 1 year warranty (may have changed). however at decathlon where i bought my triban 3 i was told i would have a 2 year warranty. sounds better right? however the only part of the bike that wasn't covered was the carbon fork. The thing that was most likely to break. so read into it look past the obvious. 

Enough of that now to get to what you came here for. The best road bikes under £450. 

we will start with the halfords bikes. 






At the bottom their range we have the apollo fusion. This bike is made for the true beginner and a freind said they wouldn't recommennd this for anybody unless it was for a really short commute to work. Not for the person looking to be the weekend cycling enthusiast. 

About the bike: On halfords website they boast about it having shimano gearing, and although i said shimano is good i also wouldn't recommend anything under a shimano 2300 groupset and this is really low spec. 

The shifters also aren't STI's but instead thumb shifters mounted ont he tops. This to me says the bike obviously isn't for the racer or weekend rider. 

unfortunately i couldn't get the weight of the bike because no company likes to give up the weight easily. However i know the aluminium frame weighs 11.5kg's but add the wheelset which isn't exactly carbon and gearing and other components and you'd be lucky if your looking at a bike that weighs under 13 - 15 kg's. 

However get me straight this bike does cost *£200* and in the world of road bikes that is pennies. unfortunately i have never ridden this bike but im sure i ride well. And i must appreciate it for what it is, an entry- entry level road bike.





Here we have the viking phantom. viking is small company that makes cheap road bikes in the main and although they have several bikes under and around the £450 price. i feel this is the most tempting of all of them. 

I found this bike online. You can get it on ebay and sports direct.

It retails for £129.99 last time i checked. yep you heard me £129.99 pounds thats it . You're probably saying that that price is in mountain bike territory and yep your right, it is. However that isn't the only thing thats in mountain bike territory. The weight is to. it comes in at around 14kg's. 

heres how sports direct describe it:

The *Viking Phantom Road Bike* is an ideal entry level road bike featuring a steel road bike frame with 14 speed Shimano gears and handlebar mounted Shimano shifters. This *road bike* also features rigid front forks along with road caliper brakes to the front and rear, perfect for keeping fit. 

to me it sounds better than it is but looks like a solid bike for commuters not cyling enthusiasts out on a weekend tackling hills. 

*Here's a general rule of thumb with road bikes, you get what you bay for in an entry level road bike with a few acceptions. *






The triban 3, voted best value for money road bike in a magazine somewhere but i can't remember where, sorry, just trust me on that one. it has a 6061 aluminium frame, carbon fibre fork, shimano sora front mech and the rest of the spec is shimano 2300. This as i mentioned earlier is the bike of choice for me anyway and it even has its own owners club because of it's success. Bought if for £299 from decathlon (can only be bought from decathlon) a two year warranty and i wouldn't mind paying £600 for it. Of in the first 130 miles (mainly downe loop and saltbox hill, layhams road that sort of stuff) i've done on it its been fine. haven't had a puncture suprisingly as i had ridden a little of road on bad country tracks). Its very light and very smooth also. Sounds good right? because it is, but there is always a catch. Now whats funny is if you read this a year or two ago there would be no catch. The problem is the stock of this bike. Because of the review cycling weekly gave it and the reputation of the bike it became a feeding frenzy to get one. The bike got such a reputation that when i phoned surrey-quays decathlon i was greeted by "hello how can i help you, let me guess you want a triban 3". If you can get you hands on one its a steal but realistically you wont. i only got mine when i went into the stroe to get the white triban 3 and found out that a triban 3 taken back by a customer after a week of having it. (stupid guy lol)

weight= 10kg ~




White triban 3/ triban 3a- this isn't just the white version of the triban 3, instead a downgraded version. It has the same frame and wheelset, handlebars and seat post but the rest is completely different. It comes with a new better looking saddle but the thats about it for the positives, well i say that but this bike is still on heck of a bike for the money but if the triban 3 were a ferrari this would be a bmw 5 series, good but not great. 

it has microshift gearing and i think an fsa crank and from taking it froma test drive i can say the microshift shifters shift well but the fiddlyness of the paddles is easy in summer but i presume harder in winter gloves. 
From the fact that little things like that are what im complaining about you can take it that there isn't much wrong with this bike. Its a true entryy level bike for the cycling enthusiast out on their weekend ride. 

Note to all those out there that don't like or dont want to use clipless pedals decathlons toe clip pedals featured on the bike above are the best. Allows you to get your feet out easily as well as in. 

weight +11kg~





The cross road bike the only bike i haven't test riden or riden properly but from what i say from the spec it seems good. Shimano 2300 shifters and overall good spec. good looking bike with a light aluminium frame. 
comes in at 10.2 kg's which is good btw.cross bikes aren't well known but argos is always known to sell go value products and argos's pay later and pay monthly schemes will be a deal breaker for some. Because i haven't ridden it i will link you to a review for you to decide yourself. 

http://www.thefootdown.co.uk/2013/01/29/buy-a-cheap-road-bike-from-argos/

note: the cross road bike comes with a bell. could be a deal breaker.






so far i have only showed you bikes made by brands most cyclists haven't heard of. This bike however is made by the biggest bike manufacturer in the world, Giant. They make frames for scott bike and others and the giant defy 5 comp is their lowest range, cheapest road bike. i comes with an FSA crank, and the rest of the spec is shimano 2300. It has aircraft grade aluminium frame and fork and aluminium rims to add. Good right? it is, very goodlooking to add. The man at cycle surgery said this was an amazing bike but for the price of £450- £500 its a little on the expensive side especially when thr triban 3 has best spec and an aluminium fork. 





Finally we move on to the Carrera TDF. That bike from halfords, that is always on sale, literally. On a good day you can get this bike for £250 and on a bad day £350 but to be honest it never goes much over that.

i say that this bike is more of a £250 bike. Even if Halfords always put up a crazy RRP to make it seem like there bikes are going for crazy cheap.( trying to catch out an impulse buyer.)

it has full a full shimano 2300 groupset and although it's light its on the heavy side with 7 grade aluminium.

This bike is more for the cycling enthusiast/ commuter it's a borderline type of bike but good for the price of £250- £300.

*as for the zelos and virtuoso which are near next to identical. *

*Heres a tip for halfords bike pricing, i was in the store the other day enquiring about why this bike and why these bikes always go up and down like a yoyo. He said halfords price these bikes for more during the middle of the month because people don't get paid then. however at the end of the month the bikes are always on sale when people dont have the money. 

There are more bikes out there but i thought i would just cover the main ones.

*


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2013)

@Elliott W please take time to explain the below statement


" 2) The bikes frame material. for me heres how it goes in terms of materials. 
the best material for a road bike is *titanium*, the second is *carbon,* the third is *aluminium*, The worst is *steel/ alloy*. "

myself and many others on this forum would have steel at the top of the pile .


----------



## bozmandb9 (2 Sep 2013)

Fantastic review, extremely helpful and very comprehensive, I'd been looking for a bike for my son, and had come to exactly the same conclusion.

We were fortunate to get a Red Triban 3 too, one which had been ordered by a customer but not picked up! Very fortunate. Not only a great spec bike, but great looking too.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Sep 2013)

biggs682 said:


> @Elliott W please take time to explain the below statement
> 
> 
> " 2) The bikes frame material. for me heres how it goes in terms of materials.
> ...



When I read the very informative, you must admit, review I immediately thought of you 
Young @Elliott W (  btw ) has done top market research. He probably thinks steel is ...erm ... old fashioned


----------



## AndyRM (3 Sep 2013)

@biggs682 speaks the truth. My most used bike is an all steel Kona with a mix of Sora and Tiagra components on it. Not quite as nice as some of his retro beauties, but I got it new for £450.

Without wanting to dampen your enthusiasm, I'm not sure that three weeks of riding is what I'd call 'experience'. There is plenty more to be had on these forums, I hope you're able to learn from it and enjoy your Triban!


----------



## Fegs (3 Sep 2013)

Not sure how you can confidently review and offer advice on bikes that you have never rode.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Sep 2013)

I ride a 2007-8 Viking Torino, weight about 12.5Kg's without mudguards rack panniers ect, and it's served me pretty well really over the last 14 months having covered nearly 9,000 miles. You have missed out the Triban 5A carbon folks, sora 2013 groupset triple £429.
You will need other stuff if you don't already posse any, lights shorts ect...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2013)

Fegs said:


> Not sure how you can confidently review and offer advice on bikes that you have never rode.


exactley and all in 3 weeks makes us newbie who have been riding for 20+ look like novices


----------



## mattobrien (3 Sep 2013)

With no disrespect intended to the OP, I do love these occasional threads "I've been riding for three weeks and now I am going to educate you using my wealth of experience"

I was once taught that you have two ears and one mouth, and to use them in that ratio...


----------



## Tribanite (3 Sep 2013)

You got the Triban 3 right,but everything else is personal opinion formulated reading reviews and other opinions. 
Well done for getting into cycling at a young age,it will hold you in good sted for life.


----------



## michaelcycle (3 Sep 2013)

You should work for Bike Radar mate...

Hope you enjoy your cycling experience


----------



## Lincov (3 Sep 2013)

mattobrien said:


> With no disrespect intended to the OP, I do love these occasional threads "I've been riding for three weeks and now I am going to educate you using my wealth of experience"
> 
> I was once taught that you have two ears and one mouth, and to use them in that ratio...


I'm also new to this forum, and taking up cycling again after a long break, but I think you've misinterpreted the OP's intentions. To me, he's saying "I'm not going to pretend to be more experienced than I am, so you have some context to what I'm saying, but I've done a lot of research and thought it might be beneficial for other people so I thought I'd share it here".


----------



## bozmandb9 (3 Sep 2013)

mattobrien said:


> With no disrespect intended to the OP, I do love these occasional threads "I've been riding for three weeks and now I am going to educate you using my wealth of experience"
> 
> I was once taught that you have two ears and one mouth, and to use them in that ratio...



With no disrespect to Matt, Elliott clearly put a lot of effort and time into researching his purchase, and then put this together in a review which would not look out of place in a professional publication, with a little minor editing, except for the fact that it is far more comprehensive than most such reviews!

We also have two eyes and a brain in addition to the eyes and ears, and Elliott has clearly put them all to good use, so why have a pop at him? 

Again, excellent review Elliott, enjoy the Triban 3, and maybe consider developing the writing further. Perhaps a blog, or offer to contribute articles to magazines.


----------



## Elliott W (3 Sep 2013)

mattobrien said:


> With no disrespect intended to the OP, I do love these occasional threads "I've been riding for three weeks and now I am going to educate you using my wealth of experience"
> 
> I was once taught that you have two ears and one mouth, and to use them in that ratio...



Don't disagree with you there and I see where your coming even if a little frank.
I was on taught appreciate things for what they are, and this is a simple opinion I have from looking around at certain bikes.

The first thing said was "im new to cycling". I'm not claiming to know everything just commenting on the spec and realistically what you can get for that price.

You'll notice my review isn't formal . Instead an opinion formulated from friends that have ridden the bike and staff at the stores who are experts. 

Not to take anything from you people that are experts.

Notice how I didn't say anything about how they rode other than the triban 3. 

Instead I gave you an opinion on who I think the bike is aimed at, the spec and frame weight. 

What i didn't know I linked you To a review by someone who does know.

This was meant to just be a beginners guide to getting a road bike under £450 written by a beginner and my ordeal.

But hey who cares what a 15 year old who's new to cycling thinks.


----------



## Elliott W (3 Sep 2013)

bozmandb9 said:


> With no disrespect to Matt, Elliott clearly put a lot of effort and time into researching his purchase, and then put this together in a review which would not look out of place in a professional publication, with a little minor editing, except for the fact that it is far more comprehensive than most such reviews!
> 
> We also have two eyes and a brain in addition to the eyes and ears, and Elliott has clearly put them all to good use, so why have a pop at him?
> 
> Again, excellent review Elliott, enjoy the Triban 3, and maybe consider developing the writing further. Perhaps a blog, or offer to contribute articles to magazines.


Thanks man very encouraging


----------



## Spinney (3 Sep 2013)

Elliott W said:


> But hey who cares what a 15 year old who's new to cycling thinks.



You'll always get both good and bad responses on here. Looks to me as if the  are beating the  so far though! 

_*Illegitimi non carborundum*_


----------



## bozmandb9 (3 Sep 2013)

Elliott W said:


> But hey who cares what a 15 year old who's new to cycling thinks.



To me this is exactly why your review was so useful. When you're researching bikes as a newbie, a lot of the reviews may as well be written in Dutch, its great to read one which is coming from a newbie perspective, especially with the great advice on Halfords pricing policy for example, which could save somebody being suckered in.


----------



## Saluki (3 Sep 2013)

I bought a Aluminium Defy with Soras and its wonderful. I have done a lot of miles on it and I would have another (better) Defy in a heartbeat. In fact I am saving for one as I type.
True, over the last couple of years I have upgraded bits and pieces but its a great bike for the money. The Giant dealer support is just great.

The chances that I would ever buy a titanium bike is slim to non-existant. I have a titanium wedding ring though  My old steel bike, that I got in the late 70s was great. Well balanced, pretty and I rode it every day come rain & shine and it did me very well up to the early 90's when some kind person pushed me off and stole it and I ran as hard as I could but couldn't catch him.

The observation on Halfords pricing is very good. I wonder just how many people get suckered by it.


----------



## michaelcycle (3 Sep 2013)

Elliott W said:


> But hey who cares what a 15 year old who's new to cycling thinks.



Well, lots of people seem to care what Laura Trott thinks and she's only 21 I think. Wait, she's a bit clueless so scrap that...

Don't worry. You are entitled to your opinion and it is valid although you should be prepared to defend it on occasion! What makes cycling so much fun (and so exasperating at times) is that a lot of the time it is highly subjective and based on emotion rather than purely rational. That means there are no real right answers to many questions and it varies from person to person. Lots of the time people are arguing about slight differences or the minutiae. You know what humans are like. They love to bicker...


----------



## mattobrien (3 Sep 2013)

Elliott W said:


> Don't disagree with you there and I see where your coming even if a little frank.



Elliot, apologies if I have caused any offence, it wasn't my intention. On reflection, I appreciate that I could have worded my post better.

This is an open forum and everyone's views and contributions are valid. 

I have found Cyclechat to be a wealth of knowledge and full of people happy to share the benefit of their experience when asked. Long may that continue.


----------



## tudor_77 (3 Sep 2013)

Decent review of sub £450 bikes. However, I don't think many will agree that the Carrera TDF is basically "a £250 bike". While the prices do fluctuate wildly, the TDF is an absolute steal at its usual £349 price point and is only surpassed in quality at this price point by the original red Triban 3 and is also obviously a better bike than the newer Triban 3A (which is also excellent for the money). Bike Radar gave it rave reviews for a reason and if you actually look into it the TDF is specced the same as many of Giant/Specialized/Cannondale entry models whilst at the same time is proven to be both bomb proof and exceptionally reliable. I also have to disagree that the Zelos and Virtuoso are "almost identical". They are actually both very different bikes. Its funny how so many people have such negative views of the Carrera bikes, based entirely upon assumptions and without any actual 'hands on' experience of the bikes.


----------



## fatCyclist (3 Sep 2013)

If the budget is £450, I'm surprised the Triban 5 isn't in that list also. Better spec than the 3, although admittedly a bit more, but still under the budget.


----------



## tudor_77 (3 Sep 2013)

+1 for the Triban 5, recently got amazing reviews in cycling plus magazine as the best sub 500 pound bike currently available. Have been considering that one myself as a winter trainer. Also, the Mekk Pinerolo from wiggle deserves a mention:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/mekk-pinerolo-al-zr-2013/

Although the Triban 5 appears to be the better bike in terms of spec.


----------



## Polcup (3 Sep 2013)

Would you choose the Triban 5 over the Raleigh Revenio 1?

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-5-road-bike-black-id_8239801.html

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/raleigh-revenio-1-2300-2013/


----------



## Elliott W (3 Sep 2013)

That mekk bike looks class. The reviews seem good also.

Sorry I forgot to add the triban 5 to the review. The bike has sora shifters and other top shimano components.

After reading the reviews of it I can't fault it.


----------



## User16625 (3 Sep 2013)

mattobrien said:


> With no disrespect intended to the OP, I do love these occasional threads *"I've been riding for three weeks and now I am going to educate you using my wealth of experience"*
> 
> I was once taught that you have two ears and one mouth, and to use them in that ratio...



I thought he was more along the lines of "so far this is the impression I have, given my experience". However other people are bashin him so I will too. In a later post.


----------



## Cuchilo (3 Sep 2013)

I think its good to hear others opinions not matter what age . To be honest a 15 year old will take in far more information about spec than I would and they will remember it  I did a fair bit of research before I bought the Defy 5 and my opinion on what I had been told and read was you can buy a low end bike or take the next step up on the road bike ladder . Every bike shop that stocked Giant said buy Giant . Maybe they earn more from the sale but I don't think that's why they said it . I looked at bikes with a higher price tag and was told to pick them up and then pick the Giant up .
I'm 40 years old so what I say is correct no matter what  online reviews and people that have the product tend to over rate them as they want to justify the investment . Ive had this many times with machines for my joinery workshop . Ive read online reviews and bought the product only to find its a pile of crap !
Anyway back to why I bought the Giant . The frame , core of the bike . Over time and when I have the spare money I can change things and it doesn't hurt my pockets too much . Plus I get to go to the bike shop and spend my pocket money


----------



## rovers1875 (3 Sep 2013)

Elliott W said:


> Don't disagree with you there and I see where your coming even if a little frank.
> I was on taught appreciate things for what they are, and this is a simple opinion I have from looking around at certain bikes.
> 
> Nice reply. Must admit I read your initial post and sniggered a bit, But I must apologise for my first thoughts, and now appreciate where you coming from.
> Well done and enjoy your riding.


----------



## goody (4 Sep 2013)

There's an almost new triban5 in the classified section at a bargain price.


----------



## Doyleyburger (8 Sep 2013)

Elliott W said:


> I am new to cycling, only really been doing it properly for 3 weeks. After i was taken to herne hill velodrome by my uncle and introduced to the world of road cycling i became hooked. I loved to speed and excitement and the sense of exploration. However being 15 and having no income it was down to convincing my parents to get me a bike. Being told i had around £450 in the bank from birthdays and so forth i went on sites like this and others for ideas and reviews of bikes. After 3 weeks of searching i came to the conclusion that road bikes weren't cheap, new anyway. how i eventually decided a triban 3 was to be. Every review of this bike was positive and after reading the article cycling weekly posted about it i decided it was a must. But there were several other contenders that i would suggest others to buy or not to buy how tempting the price.
> 
> For me there were three things to look for in a bike, from my experience.
> 1) gearing- when i say gearing i don't necessarily mean the gear ratios (although that is something to look at as well) but instead the brands.
> ...


Just like to add to what you mentioned about the TDF being constantly on sale. I put bought the TDF whilst the Tour de France was on and got it for £250. Bargain right ?????........ Not really. I have since realised that this bike is always on sale and was slightly annoyed with myself for not researching the bike enough. I emailed halfords saying that I was concerned that I hadn't actually purchased a bike that was worth the apparent £600 price they were saying it was worth. Their reply was that since its release in 2005 or whenever it was, it had been on sale for the full price 3 times. 3 times in 8 years..... I mean come on !!!!
Also halfords can't seem to build a bike for s*#t ! When I got mine back home I found that both the brake pads when compressed were tight on the tyre and not the rim, the chain was constantly rubbing on the derailer, handlebars were facing a 20 degree angle to the left, and lots of cable rub marks on the bike!
If I wasn't so desperate to go out and join my friends on our weekend rides and my nearest halfords was closer than 30 miles away I would have taken it straight back.
All this said however, I find that this is a fantastic bike (although not a £600 machine) and can easily tear up the likes of the Boardman team bikes on a climb, despite it being a lot heavier, and more than holds its own on flats & decents. For an entry level road bike my reveiw is a solid 9/10. With the only reason not being a 10 is the Halfords service and build quality. I was weighing up this bike with the B-Twin but as I couldn't choose between the two I just went for the better looking one. Still pee'd off with halfords false advertising and still looking Into to the possibility of fighting them over the value of the TDF. 
I would put my own value of the Carrera TDF at around the £400 mark myself


----------



## Biker Joe (8 Sep 2013)

Good review Elliott.
Very useful for people who have no idea where to start when they are on a budget.


----------

